# Huns



## Britman (Dec 18, 2002)

Was hunting NW of Bismarck later this afternoon and flushed a covey of about 20 huns. Pulled two out of it. Man that was really nice to see.

I could get use to that!


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

I've heard the hun numbers were down another 20% this year, but I've seen quite a few in Stutsman county. They like soybeans just like sharptails. Find a field of beans with grass around it and you'll find grouse eventually. May have to put on some miles but they are out there. How is that Brit doing? Mine has turned into one fine dog. He is a little wound up still, but he is a bird finding machine. When scenting conditions are right and you find the right parcel of land, I wonder some days if it can get any better than that? I just don't see how it can.


----------

